# Candino 1000m + New Bracelet



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I bought this new Breitling style bracelet a week or so ago. Originally a couple of the rows of links were polished, however I didn't like this finish much, especially as the Candino is brush finished all over (except for the edge of the bezel). So I brush finished the bracelet with a green nylon scourer. I think the bracelet suits the watch much better now - both the bracelet and watch are chunky, solid high quality items.

There's a bigger version of this photo here: http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...&cmd=si&img=980


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

very nice paul-that bracelet reall goes well with it









john.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks good Paul

Is that a Hadley Roma bracelet? I like the idea of a scouring pad


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Looks Superb Paul
















I have tried the scouring pad treatment on one of my bracelets & deployments & the finish you get is amazing.

Cheers Mal


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> Looks good Paul
> 
> Is that a Hadley Roma bracelet? I like the idea of a scouring pad
> 
> ...


I think it might be by Hadley Roma but I'm not 100% positive - I bought it from someone who advertised it on the Seiko & Citizen Trading forum. It's very good quality with a divers extension and solid links throughout - it's fantastic for the money I paid (Â£10 including postage!).

The scourers do give an excellent brushed finish to polished stainless steel - just make sure your scouring pad strokes all go in the same direction. I've recently used this method to brush the polished parts of the case on my Alba Manta Ray diver. I'm really not a fan of highly polished watch cases (though I have loads in my collection that I've not been tempted to do anything to ............. yet







). I've further modified the Alba by fitting the seconds hand from an SKX007, which I just liked it better than the all red original, and I've blacked out the red bezel numbers with a fine tipped permanent marker pen. I'll post some photos of it when I get chance - it looks good (in my opinion) & gives the watch a much more subtle & less lairy look. It's pretty much my daily wearer - I'm wearing it today







.

Having said that the Candino is a fantatstic watch - definitely one of my all time favourites - it's solid like a solid thing, quality is great, timekeeping excellent and it's not a huge behemoth despite the depth rating (though it is quite thick). The bracelet suits it well - certainly better than the fat mesh that was previously fitted (that's now in my spares box & I'm not sure which watch I'll fit it to). I wear the Candino quite a lot but I've heard that spare case parts (bezels, crystals etc) are virtually impossible to find so I'm wary of scratching or damaging it.


----------

